# new member



## carthago (Aug 31, 2008)

hi all great site.been wild camping for at least 25 yrs its great to find like minded folk had a few vans all vw,s have a t4 2.4 syncro motorholme which is great for wet fields{theres a few wet fields at the moment} hope to meet some of you out and about. alec


----------



## lenny (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiya and welcome,Carthago, 25 years of experience can only benefit the site,hope you enjoy


----------



## Pioneer (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Carthago, welcome and hope to share in some of your 25 years experiences of wild camping soon.

Happy Camping.


----------



## Trevor (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi carthago and welcome to the mad house its easier to get in than it is to get out (addictive) good luck mate.


----------

